# Wanna see my water pipes?



## David Fertig (Feb 3, 2011)

These came out of a barn we salvaged in Mapleton or Birdvale, Pa.  (I can't tell where one stops and the other starts!) near Mt. Union.  They are wooden water pipes.  What really turned me on was the coupler.  I've seen pieces of these pipes before, but never this long or nice and never another coupler.

 The guy had other old artifacts from the town, but the best piece could nopt be bought.  It was a wooden US Mail cart.

 Enjoy,
 Dave


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 3, 2011)

z


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 3, 2011)

z


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 3, 2011)

z


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool find, Dave. Those things would have taken a lot of work to make. I'm sure there are not many of those that have survived, especially in a good state of preservation like that of the ones you have. Mount Union is not that far from where I am.  ~Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2011)

Very cool to see them whole and with the coupler that way...


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks!

 Jim - ever go and walk around Mt. Union?  There's a really cool abandoned train yard w/ maybe 100 cars rusting away there.  Mostly box cars and hoppers and a tank car or two.

 Mapleton is about 4 miles away off Rt. 22.  RR goes through and for some reason I think the canal?  Might be a good town to check for bottles.  Little far for me to hit it alone, but I might be able to meet someone if they wanted to go.

 Dave


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2011)

That would be a good area to check out. It was right on the canal, between Lewistown and Huntingdon. Huntingdon has a few early sodas and some great stoneware. I found an ad from an 1852 newspaper from the Lewistown Pottery, which advertised that they would be making a trip by canal to furnish their wares to the Huntingdon area. I would definitely be up for it.  ~Jim


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 4, 2011)

> cool abandoned train yard w/ maybe 100 cars rusting away


 I had to go see...  Did a Google Earth flyover and little surfing.  Looks like a fun outing for just looking around.
 found these pics
www.flickr.com/photos


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks like a really cool spot to explore!


----------

